# Jason Voorhees



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Pretty easy...










^Jumpsuit alone will work....











^As ab alternative, you can wear a dark shirt and dark pants. The jacket seems like it's the most important component, next to the mask of course. When you get a jacket work it over so that it looks torn, dirty, and messy. A dark colored jumpsuit under the jacket will work as well.


I recommend hitting the Good Will and/or Ross. I got all of my Leatherface costume clothing components form those two stores for cheap.

Good luck and Post a picture! I wanna see!


----------



## speedlingz (Oct 25, 2010)

So, what exactly is that color of jacket on the second Jason picture? Will I be able to find one at Ross for cheap?


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

that color could pass for a gray, u should go with the 2nd pic, it looks more flexible than the jumpsuit. post a pic when u get a chance


----------



## surfelf (Oct 25, 2010)

joossa said:


> I recommend hitting the Good Will and/or Ross. I got all of my Leatherface costume clothing components form those two stores for cheap.
> 
> Good luck and Post a picture! I wanna see!


Great answer, joossa. I want to see pics too!


----------



## domoMKIV (Nov 2, 2009)

Goodwill, it's where I got all the parts for my jason costume last year. Don't skip the ladies section, it's where I found one of my jackets.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Wear a space suit and go as Jason in Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace, I mean Jason X. LOL!

I think almost anything will work for Jason as long as its tore up, old, dirty and bloody!!

Good luck and post pics


----------

